
Facebook is partnering with Unity for a desktop gaming platform - doener
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/18/12533960/facebook-unity-partnership-export-tool-desktop-gaming-platform
======
quickben
Sample of one here: I get it why they have to do it, but I just can't see them
replacing Steam. Add to that they'll most likely try to push ads and their
'vision' of social experience while gaming, and the whole thing is
unappealing.

